# I love to eat it, she hates to suck



## TRADER1972 (Jul 18, 2009)

Married 12 years. I must have eaten my wife at least 1000 times,I am willing to do it every day, and she orgasms 100% of the time when I do. 

I have never to my memory gotten a bj and cum even once. A few times I was close and just wanted to hit it. 

The number of times I got even a partial BJ is about 50-80 times in all these years. I would just like to get a good one to orgasm once in a while, like 1x a month during her period.

What do you all think?


----------



## trev (May 23, 2009)

I to love eatting my wife until she orgasms have you told her how you feel ? 

you cant make her give yuo a blo job but you could tell her how much you miss it


----------



## TRADER1972 (Jul 18, 2009)

I have told her I just want it occasionally and it does not get results. Basically, the only time I get one is when I ask/ mildly complain.
Probably there have only been a few times I got a Bj without asking, and she had to be super horny for that. That may be 1-2 x a year, and still never had an orgasm from it.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

you need to hug her more


----------



## Chelhxi (Oct 30, 2008)

Well, I'm in the opposite situation, but I don't believe in doing something to him that he's not doing to me.

Does she ask you to give her oral? What would she do if you stopped?

My husband was upfront that he's not into giving at all. He also never asks for a BJ, so I can't use that against him. I chose to be with him regardless. 

So I've gone down on him once or twice prior to me finding out he wouldn't reciprocate, and once or twice after, as I love it.

But otherwise, I never do it. Luckily I can get mine from intercourse so I'm ok. We've only been together 2.5 yrs so I hope one day he might be up for something more "adventurous".

In your situation I would just stop giving oral unless there's reciprocation.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

always better to give a blo job in the shower !! good hygiene is really important . I enjoy giving my husband a blo job but id find it really tough to initiate and just do it even though i know he would love that lol !! so yes he does ask but i dont mind that


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm in the same exact situation as the OP...so I have no answers.


----------



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

My H says he never really was much into blowjobs before we met. Now, he can't get enough. LOL. Luckily, he has never been stingy in the oral department, though I must say, right now he is getting more oral than I am, but i'm fine with that, since I usually have at least 2-3 O's during sex anyhow...I don't need oral to get off...but it does give a totally different type of orgasm and make my body do some crazy things when he does it. 
Short of talking to your W, I don't know what else you can really do. Some women just aren't into giving oral,though I do think that if you are willing to give it, she should be willing to do it a bit more also.


----------



## java (Jan 15, 2009)

Are you clean and fresh? Make sure...try some flavored stuff for her...stuff that is edible...try her favorite...chocolate or something like that...she might enjoy it more. Make sure you are clean and not funky tho..lol...  good hygiene is key!


----------



## NothingMan (Jul 16, 2009)

I thought blow jobs didnt exist anymore. You mean, there are married men out there who still get those?  




John


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

NothingMan said:


> I thought blow jobs didnt exist anymore. You mean, there are married men out there who still get those?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol:

yeah i thought wedding cake was the antidote


----------



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

Sometimes my H doesn't give me the chance to finish, and sometimes I tell him to shut up, sit back and enjoy it so I CAN finish. Why not take control one night and tell him to sit back and enjoy?


----------



## DownButNotOut (Apr 9, 2009)

mommy22 said:


> I don't see what it could hurt. I guess we've just never made it that far. He might be um.... blown away!


I love Mommybean's idea. That would have me in knock-out-the-honey-do-list mode for the whole next week. 

Or...you could get him close, and ask, while still stroking him....

Or...

Ok...I'm stopping now. My wife has never, and made it clear years ago that she would never. *sigh* I haven't brought it up since (17 years). Which is a pity because I'm dying to spend some time downtown on her. But the thought of either one is "gross" to her. *double sigh*


----------



## MrP.Bodybig (Jul 21, 2009)

I have Sorta the same problem sorta. My wife love giving head, but hates being licked but i love licking it. guess it's different strokes for different folks


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

MrP.Bodybig said:


> I have Sorta the same problem sorta. My wife love giving head, but hates being licked but i love licking it. guess it's different strokes for different folks


If only I had that "problem"!


----------



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

DownButNotOut said:


> I love Mommybean's idea. That would have me in knock-out-the-honey-do-list mode for the whole next week.
> 
> *


Yeah, I generally don't have much of a problem getting things done around the house....:smthumbup:
Seriously though, he gives as good as he gets, so i'm not about to complain.


----------



## TheLuckiest08 (Jun 2, 2008)

NothingMan said:


> I thought blow jobs didnt exist anymore. You mean, there are married men out there who still get those?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um, my husband does! (I actually enjoy it, too )


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

You *poor* guys! Am sorry this is happening. It should be 50/50...a good BJ is important!

Agree hygiene is important, and a BATHTUB bath with nice smelling bath salts helps better than a shower, dudes. 

Now I have this mental image of all these husbands sitting in bathtubs! :rofl:

I never thought about making a honey do list in exchange...you mean I didn't have to do ALL that yardwork, some of you would do yardwork for a BJ or two???:rofl: Damn.


----------



## CHARYBDIS (Jul 11, 2009)

TRADER1972 said:


> Married 12 years. I must have eaten my wife at least 1000 times,I am willing to do it every day, and she orgasms 100% of the time when I do.
> 
> I have never to my memory gotten a bj and cum even once. A few times I was close and just wanted to hit it.
> 
> ...


If you enjoy doing her thats great but to think of love making as some sort of quid pro quo will just dissapoint both of you. If you keep score then you will allways lose because the scorekeeper has a bias


----------



## fairydust (Mar 28, 2009)

I use to love giving BJ's and my H didn't have to ask for it. He however, wouldn't return the favor for me. I often did it for him during my period.

I wish I could stop doing it for him. I'm still pissed at myself that I gave for 18 years with him and so desperatly miss getting oral myself. I probably could count on one hand how often he gave it to me. I think my H is just selffish. I didn't have this problem with other relationships. Needless to say I must stop giving BJ's. 

I'm going to have to keep telling myself this everyday. It's just not fair. I even told him how much I wanted oral. He doesn't give a ****.


----------



## Lostman (May 23, 2009)

Hmm, well I have to say a bj is great every now and then. I just don't need one to go down on SO. I am more about pleasing her in as many ways as I can. Now the thing I don't understand is (this for the ladies) when she orgasms when I go down she says it tickles from time to time. Then she makes me stop. Sex doesn't tickle. So do any of the women have that happen to them? The tickling sensation after orgasm when given oral?


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

That is very common with my wife. Especially around the clitoris. She almost always wants me to stop after orgasm from oral because the area becomes hypersensitive. But always nearly demands vaginal sex. What’s a guy to do?


----------



## hitched4ever (Aug 3, 2009)

Sadly, the title of this post summarizes 85% of married sexual relations. I have no good answer. 

But, consider this...my wife although she loves to be eaten, doesnt like to suck either. I will say this, she will do it on occasion if I beg. And I must say, theres nothing much worse then a bj from a woman who doesnt like giving them. LOL
The best bjs I have ever experienced have been from a woman who craved giving them. 
The moral of this story? Find some other activity you both can enjoy. And if you ever figure out how to convince a woman to absolutely love sucking penis drop me a line.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 5, 2009)

My wife never gave me a bj for the first 4 years of marriage, even tho I went down on her nearly every day. We went through some problems that brought us to the brink of divorce but also made us realize that neither of us were trying as hard as we could to make things work, and one of the things she changed was the bj's. I'll never forget how shocked I was went she went the distance for me the first time, after 4.5 years of marriage. Since then I get um all the time, she initiates too sometimes, and all I have to do if I want one is "wiggle" at her and shes on it. There is something she likes that I haven'y brought myself to do yet but we will work on it together, we are both totally in to fulfilling each other now and its great.


----------



## gabejoel (Jul 8, 2009)

My hubby was not into blowjobs either until i got a hold of his goods lol!We both love giving and recieving.He does not cum easy either.I have found creative ways though.Do you communicate to your wife what feels good and do you hold back at all while she is is giving you one???You have to both really enjoy it and be willing to lose control.Tell her what feels good and try to have fun with it.


----------



## DragonKeeper (Nov 25, 2009)

I saw this thread and had to add my story...

I'm in the same situation. I love to go down on my wife every time, until she pulls me back up, and I'm usually pretty good at making it last! I give her foot massages and backrubs too. But she never goes down on me, even when I ask nicely, or entice her. I don't ask her too often because I don't want to bother her. I've done everything people say you should do, and we have a good relationship, I love her, I give her hugs and kisses, don't ask for too much, and I stay in great shape and keep well trimmed, etc. But when I ask, she always moans and groans and says she doesn't want to (not even on my birthday! 

Anyway, all you guys who have wives who love sending you to cloud 9 are SO LUCKY!!! Don't lose it.


----------



## Commited1 (Nov 13, 2009)

TRADER1972 said:


> Married 12 years. I must have eaten my wife at least 1000 times,I am willing to do it every day, and she orgasms 100% of the time when I do.
> 
> I have never to my memory gotten a bj and cum even once. A few times I was close and just wanted to hit it.
> 
> ...


Others have said this, let me be more specific:

TRIM THAT THING DOWN till there is slightly more than an inch of hair all the way around and absolutely NO HAIR on the shaft. Scrub that thing with a nicely scented soap, scrub the area between that and your anus, scrub the anus! Not just a light cleaning but a good thorough scrub every day. This is no commentary about YOU in particular but allot of people don't like to do oral because of all the hair and the funky tastes and smells that circulate from one organ to another down there through the day. That is step one. 

Step two is to that when you are stimulating her with either your mouth or your hand, be naked, and "point" your genitals at her mouth, starting at a distance and get a little closer slowly, like a sniper sneaking silently and invisibly through the cover(s). 

Step three is talking to her about it in the way you know how to communicate such things. If you don't have that kind of rapport established already that is a huge issue in its self which needs resolved immediately. Once you have that down, communicate to her how much it would make you happy to get oral sex till you orgasm. 

Personally, I LOVE BJ's and I love eating my wife out. We both love a clean natural scent, but not everyone does. I have orgasmed from oral sex a total of TWICE in my life and its not because of a lack of quality of quantity, its just a thing. If she really wants to give me a BJ from start to finish, she usually starts the thing normally than when I am ready we finish with the head in her mouth, one of her hands massaging the testes and the 'prostate spot', while I do the rest with the shaft myself. Everytime that is like winning the lottery, and is one of the things I will remember on my deathbed as being something I was blessed to have had the life to experience. The point is, everyone likes something different. 

Your wife might be more willing to do things 'a little differently', you both have to work that out. But focusing on hygiene and communication is a really good place to start imo.


----------



## Commited1 (Nov 13, 2009)

DragonKeeper said:


> But when I ask, she always moans and groans and says she doesn't want to (not even on my birthday!


Not even a birthday BJ, that is just harsh. 



> Anyway, all you guys who have wives who love sending you to cloud 9 are SO LUCKY!!! Don't lose it.


I know....I have to honestly say that I think most people have the potential to really enjoy the genitals of their partner if they let themselves be open to it. As in "she really wants to but thinks (fill in the blank) so she is repressing her natural urge to just grab it and go to town."


----------



## Girl33 (Nov 27, 2009)

........


----------



## BigBadWolf (Nov 30, 2009)

Well, take it for what it's worth, but for me BJ's or sex happen 100 percent of the time I tell her it's going to happen.*

Seems just the act of being a "bad boy" turns her on like crazy.

Granted, behind closed doors my wife and I have a very old-fashioned relationship. I dominate, she consents, we both love it and we both seem to stay always "turned on" when we're together. 

And no, I'm not some caveman jerk from the dark ages. Outside the bedroom anyone would see me and assume I was completely "whipped."  

The privilege and responsibility of "100 percent anytime access" also has the not so obvious affect of keeping me very in tune with our emotional intimacy, and makes me just fawn all over her all the time. 

And surprise surprise, her sex drive tends to be probably twice what mine is. 

Oh, I've been married to her for over 20 years, never cheated (why would I)?




*consensual "non-consent" policy.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

LOL - This is perfect. 

We are the same word for word save for one thing. Every once in a while wife gets a bit out of hand behaviorally. Hey I am guilty of it as well - this is just a function of being a strong willed passionate person. And when she does, then I do the bad boy thing outside the bedroom. But other then that, I simply go with the flow outside the bedroom and I run the show inside the bedroom. As for the emotionally in tune I second/third that comment. 





BigBadWolf said:


> Well, take it for what it's worth, but for me BJ's or sex happen 100 percent of the time I tell her it's going to happen.*
> 
> Seems just the act of being a "bad boy" turns her on like crazy.
> 
> ...


----------



## FLgirl (Nov 7, 2009)

Maybe your wife just has difficulty initiating this. She may get embarrassed to talk about it. It might be better to just non-verbally ask 4 a bj. Maybe a 69? Also it could help to talk to her while she's at it. (if you can speak, lol) Tell her how much your enjoying it and how you can't wait to have her pull you into the finish line etc... maybe she's unsure of herself and just needs some sexy encouragement. For me it's kind of a game I play with myself... every moan, shudder, and yell are points in my personal video game. lol The more out of control he gets, the more I love it. Show her you LOVE IT.


----------



## Millania007 (Nov 16, 2009)

@Trader, aw that is awesome that u love to go downtown, I only get lucky like 2 times a month, my H is more of a ...lets skip the foreplay and get to the main attraction type of dude lol
I love gvn BJ's especially during "that time of the month" hubby gets a guaranteed BJ for sure, I MUST keep him happy of course
I dont know why some women dont enjoy giving them
women KNOW how good it is for US to recieve so why not GIVE just as much u know? 
I love to see how happy I make him during it, I do it like 4 times a month for him , and he still complains I dont do it enough  I need to step it up.
Try talking to your wife, tell her how much you would love it if she did it to you once in a while, tell her u will warn her before you cm so she doesnt feel anxiety that you may cm in her mouth etc. I am sure if u talk to her, she should be able to help, good luck and keep us informed


----------



## FLgirl (Nov 7, 2009)

yes there MUST be a discussion about the cum issue. if she doesn't want you to cum in her mouth she needs to tell you and she'll have to trust you to warn her.


----------



## Tweak (Nov 18, 2009)

Talk to her tell her your desires,be open with her.If she flat refuses.DO NOT STOP PLEASING HER.I know its a knee jerk reaction to stop doing Oral to her if she will not to you.

However please understand something.Some women do not do this because of a past sexual assault.Could you give head to your wife if you were raped by a woman?Its a death by association type thing for some ladies.
Some women have a weak gag reflex.Some do not like the taste of cum.Both of these can be worked around though.Some guys....I hate to say it,but they fail to wash their tools because of being uncircumcised.HINT- pull the turtle out of the shell wash his face and neck,once turtle is clean put him back into his shell.Nothing turns people off more then a bad case of BO and this case is no exception.

The good news is that if none of these above problems exist or are "fixed" most women will willingly want you orally.IMO

I have read that you can do certain things to subconsciously promote her into wanting to do this.
I have a link to it if you want it I can give it but I do not promote mind games with or manipulation of a person.The technique I have read about could be misunderstood as playing mind games or manipulative.
However this is discussed in the first paragraph of the article.
Quote-"First of all, you must have the mindset that you are not getting a woman to do something. Instead, you are giving her the gift of extraordinary pleasure and empowering her as a woman."

With that said here is the link....it will work for women and men alike.
How To Get Women To Do New Things In Bed | Female Orgasm Blog

IGNORE the prompt to this >>>>> "download SEX IQ" .....I do not know what those links do,but the info on that above page works.
Also IGNORE the comment on down the page about "She doesn’t have threesomes".Like I say there is some good info on this page,but its from a "players" or "bad boy" point of view.While it can be used with wonderful results for both man and woman in marriage,its best to not abuse it.

The key here is "You must communicate with her sexual-subconscious mind in the bedroom." This works wonderfully,its the pillow talk after the sex that this works best.Read the article to understand why.

What you need to do/understand is.........Quote-"You can turn a oral into a “positive stimulus” in a woman’s brain/mind." 

Another link to the same blog....http://1stop4femaleorgasms.com/blog/ this is the main blog body.Do a page search on "The Couch Massage"
I do not want to go into detail here,just do a page search and look for the article about you masturbating your wife on the couch with her head in your lap....at the appropriate time you will attempt to suggest oral from her.Its based on Pavlovian Conditioning.
I am still working on finding this all out myself,with Pavlovian Conditioning I am trying to addict my wife to orgasm's with me.....And yes she knows about it,I do not want to be accused of being manipulative.

I would also like to point out that I have posted about a technique to please a woman in another post,I actually stumbled upon these above and below links while searching on enhancing the female orgasm,but had already discovered the G-spot technique only to find it again in this blog.

There is NOTHING and I mean NOTHING as erotic as looking into your lovers eyes as you "O" into their mouth and knowing they want you there with all their heart and soul.
It is a spiritual bonding.


----------



## Millania007 (Nov 16, 2009)

@TWEAK-always love ur posts lol, but my H doesnt like me to look at his face while he has an O, he says he looks terrible while having an O, he is so silly..haha..we still have O's together at the same time so thats always good..dam TWEAK u know a LOT! thats awesome ur wife must be a happy camper


----------



## Tweak (Nov 18, 2009)

I try hard to make her happy.I really do.
My desire to make my woman happy is also the manifestation of my fear's.
The fear if I was not good the woman would stray and cheat,was one factor.In fact I had MANY girlfriends that dumped me because they thought I was a "Good Boy".I always treated them nice and did not try groping and pressuring them to have sex.I was a virgin,I wanted it to be special.However there was a Sexual Man Beast in me wanting to ravish them.I repressed it for fear of being a lousy lover.
Also remember,I am in the average guy department when it comes to size.I always thought,as do many men,size is what its all about.I am confident enough in my masculinity to say that size can matter a bit,but it is not the whole picture.If your a lousy lover,no amount of being long or thick can help you.
If you are not good in bed,you need to learn.Reading as I have done greatly helps in this department.Having a assertive woman,that knows what it takes to get here there does to. 
Being driven by the desire that even if you have a small penis,you can be a very good lover in bed,is what I am talking about.Guys need to learn to use EVERYTHING to their advantage in this department. Tongue,lips,suction,hands,Fingers....learn to make love with your BODY AND MIND.Learn to use what God gave you and not what you wish you had.

I struggle within myself with the size debate,alot less as I have gotten older and wiser.My wife was a virgin when we married,so while her view may be narrower since she has not had any other man,she says that I am long and thick enough.In fact sometimes I actually bump her cervix when we get going hard.
Now keep in mind my wife is a nurse in training and has given bed baths to guys.She has seen a couple whoppers.However she says that I am a perfect fit in her.In truth,I have had toys that were anywhere from a 1 inch to 7 inches longer then myself.She cannot comfortably fit much more then my length in her,so all is good.

Sorry to hijack the thread a bit,I got to talking and just had to finish my thoughts. 

I love looking into my wife's eyes as I "lift off",but you know for the longest time she would not look me in the eyes while I was "Downtown" on her.In recent years,some of her inhibitions have been cast aside,she will now grab the back of my head and push my face into her when she wants more pressure.She will also look me straight in the eyes now as she cums.Its great.:woohoo: 
Learning to "read" your lover is a key component in great sex.


----------



## Mogget (Nov 26, 2009)

Lostman said:


> Hmm, well I have to say a bj is great every now and then. I just don't need one to go down on SO. I am more about pleasing her in as many ways as I can. Now the thing I don't understand is (this for the ladies) when she orgasms when I go down she says it tickles from time to time. Then she makes me stop. Sex doesn't tickle. So do any of the women have that happen to them? The tickling sensation after orgasm when given oral?


Had to reply because I get this SO BAD!!! Once I have orgasmed sometimes my man keeps on going, I think maybe shooting for multiples and it tickles SO much that I literally SHOVE him away and collapse in fits of giggles... it can take a while for the sensations to settle down enough to even move on to intercourse. I cannot explain why it happens but after orgasm the sensation completely changes.


----------



## Tweak (Nov 18, 2009)

The tickling sensation is because of your Orgasm,it makes the area hyper sensitive.Usually around the clitoris area.
My wife is the same way,however sometimes I can hold her down and get her to cum again with my mouth.It is the same way with a Blow Job,I cum in her mouth and get super sensitive and it tickles.

If you stick your fingers into her vagina while you are licking and after she has came,you can then play with her g-spot,the nerves are the same from her clitoris to the g-spot/skene's glands.The difference is that the g-spot is not ticklish.You can,after priming her orally,give multiple O's this way.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Being super clean helps - we both always shower and brush our teeth just before bed. Fresh and clean is sexy...

And eye contact during liftoff is great. 

I prefer to come during intercourse because it lasts 30-40 seconds - oral is fun for foreplay but when she finishes me that way - the O is only about 1/2 as long. The intensity is the same, but generally don't want to cut the duration of the rapture in half. 

So we only go that route when she wants to play and is broken in some fashion and can't have intercourse....



Tweak said:


> The tickling sensation is because of your Orgasm,it makes the area hyper sensitive.Usually around the clitoris area.
> My wife is the same way,however sometimes I can hold her down and get her to cum again with my mouth.It is the same way with a Blow Job,I cum in her mouth and get super sensitive and it tickles.
> 
> If you stick your fingers into her vagina while you are licking and after she has came,you can then play with her g-spot,the nerves are the same from her clitoris to the g-spot/skene's glands.The difference is that the g-spot is not ticklish.You can,after priming her orally,give multiple O's this way.


----------

